# Wolf CL Fork Weight



## Rhino919 (Sep 1, 2007)

For those of you considering going to a lighter fork:

459 grams - 2007 Wolf CL Fork w/ 9.75" steerer tube


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Light?


----------

